# BootCamp Espace disque insuffisant



## sbstndrn (31 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 

Tout d'abord, désolé pour le sujet redondant mais je n'ai pas trouver mon bonheur dans les multiples lectures que k'ai pu faire sur le forum.
Merci Locke pour son investissement mais je reste bloquer.

J'essai en vain d'installer une copie de Windows 10 via Boot Camp.
J'ai bien télécharger le fichier ISO sur le site de microsoft : Win10_1909_French_x64.iso
Je branche une clé USB 2.0 de 32Go (formater en FAT32, partition MBR) et lance les opérations via l'assistant Boot Camp. 
Je laisse tout de cocher. 
Le processus commence, je sélectionne l'ISO, ma clé USB....
Le formatage s'exécute avec succès.. Place à la copie des fichier Windows... et la c'est le drame. 

Ça bloque à la moitié... Pour finalement m'annoncer "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrage. L'espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque.

Pouvez vous m'aider stp ? 

A propos de mon mac :

iMac 21,5 fin 2013
Processeur 2,7Ghz Core i5
Mémoire 8Go 1600 MHz DDR3
OS High Sierra 10.13.6

Un tout grand merci par avance.


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

sbstndrn a dit:


> Je branche une clé USB 2.0 de 32Go (formater en FAT32, partition MBR)


C'est un peu vieux pour moi l'utilisation d'une clé USB, mais il semble qu'il serait souhaitable que ce soit plutôt une clé USB en 3.0. Recommence avec ta clé USB 2.0 mais en choisissant Table de partition GUID, mais je ne garantis rien.


----------



## sbstndrn (31 Mars 2020)

Locke a dit:


> C'est un peu vieux pour moi l'utilisation d'une clé USB, mais il semble qu'il serait souhaitable que ce soit plutôt une clé USB en 3.0. Recommence avec ta clé USB 2.0 mais en choisissant Table de partition GUID, mais je ne garantis rien.



Merci de ta réponse.
Je viens de réessayer en formatant et en choisissant la table de partition GUID.... Même résultat


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2020)

sbstndrn a dit:


> Je viens de réessayer en formatant et en choisissant la table de partition GUID.... Même résultat


Je ne vois pas et Apple ne dit pas grand chose... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT206202 ...de plus je ne connais pas tout et jamais je n'ai rencontré un tel message, là je sèche !


----------



## staind06 (5 Novembre 2020)

sbstndrn a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse.
> Je viens de réessayer en formatant et en choisissant la table de partition GUID.... Même résultat


bonjour , ece que tu a trouver la solution car jai exactement le meme probleme


----------

